# Tritronics tracer light issues



## Red Creek (Feb 27, 2013)

Does anyone have an issue with their tracer light coming on without the transmitter being in the accessory mode? My Pro 100 G3 will activate the tracer light during any/all intensity levels. I simply correct my dog and presto the tracer light comes on. I called Customer Service and they suggested that I remove the tracer light during the day and then reinstall it at night. I kinda chuckled and then realized he was serious. I sent the collar in under warranty and they sent it back stating that this meets the current specifications. I'm sure that this isn't correct but was wanting to know if anyone else had any similar experiences. I'm kinda disappointed in my new collar and the service department. I still use my old trusty Pro 100xl without any issues and was expecting the same service with this one. Thank you,
Mark


----------



## Gary Wayne Abbott I (Dec 21, 2003)

Red Creek said:


> Does anyone have an issue with their tracer light coming on without the transmitter being in the accessory mode? My Pro 100 G3 will activate the tracer light during any/all intensity levels. I simply correct my dog and presto the tracer light comes on. I called Customer Service and they suggested that I remove the tracer light during the day and then reinstall it at night. I kinda chuckled and then realized he was serious. I sent the collar in under warranty and they sent it back stating that this meets the current specifications. I'm sure that this isn't correct but was wanting to know if anyone else had any similar experiences. I'm kinda disappointed in my new collar and the service department. I still use my old trusty Pro 100xl without any issues and was expecting the same service with this one. Thank you,
> Mark


Yes I have the same problem on 2 pro 100's and a pro 500 as does everyone I know with a tracer. I just roll with it letting them light up as they will, others have removed their tracers with success. 

I don't know what ther options there is.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh wow , I thought it was me....Not a big deal really . I love my tracers for night time airing. Ahh yea , I am pretty sure I will not be removing them nightly....


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

I was thinking of getting one of these in stead of clipping a flasher to the collar, would you still recommend getting one of these even with the known problem?


----------



## Red Creek (Feb 27, 2013)

I would not recommend this product.
I am really disappointed in the customer service department at Tritronics. The only communication I received was a generic sticker stating the tracer meets manufactures specifications. The light does not operate like the manual states.
The specifications must be really relaxed


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

I do like them , and the turning on issue is sporadic. Not a big deal to me....


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I had one for a little while and while it would turn on and off without a problem it caused intermittent problems with applying a correction even if it was off. I pulled it and stuffed it in a drawer.


----------



## Jim Coggins (Feb 2, 2004)

I was told by Tritronics that this is an issue when the transmitter and receiver are close to one another. When I first installed my lights I had both on my desk so maybe 2 ft or so apart. I tried it at a distance and it worked fine. Never had an issue since and my lights are about two years old.
Jim


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

I've got 3 and haven't had an inadvertent turn on (that sounded weird). I highly recommend them as I live in the country and when I air the dogs, each has it's own color so I know who is where.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I had them on my collars and eventually took them off because they would come on by themselves - after talking to the reps they said they would come on via radios, garage door openers, etc..it was really irritating, to have a dead collar after only charging the day prior because the stupid thing came on by itself. I noticed what was happening one night when I saw the flashing light in the back seat of my truck...

I'll still use them when needed but for now they are put away.


----------



## PamK (Jul 10, 2010)

I love mine have had them for 3 years. They do come on by themselves every once in a while but only when they are turned on so it isn't a big deal to me. Two dogs one has the white and the other is blue.


----------



## Red Creek (Feb 27, 2013)

Two Thumbs up to Steve at Gun Dog Supply!
Tritronics could not resolve my light issues and refused to refund my purchase price while the unit was still under factory warranty. Steve volunteered to refund the purchase price even though he had no obligation to do so. I have always been very impressed with the customer service and fast delivery of his company. This is just another example of a quality retailer doing the right thing even when the manufacturer would not. Folks, it definitely matters who you buy your supplies from. Thanks again Gun Dog Supply!!


----------

